# A Great Plane



## lab7654 (Mar 31, 2012)

Wow, those are some thin shavings. Good to see that WoodRiver maintains their quality.


----------



## Kreegan (Jul 10, 2012)

Great review! I bought this same plane during the same sale and am really impressed with it. It needed very little tuneup out of the box before it was ready to take very nice shavings. My only complaint was the depth adjustment knob was kind of difficult to move initially, but some machine oil cleared that up. Overall a great plane.

Rich


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

i've got a #7 and works fine. i'm sure you'll get a lot of use from it


----------



## Wally331 (Nov 8, 2012)

I have also recently bought the number 6, along with a number 4 and the low angle block plane, I couldn't be happier with the performance of my planes. The iron sharpens up well, the castings are very thick and solidly built, and the frog and other parts seem well machined and square. I've had no problems getting feather thin shavings and with a razor sharp blade I can cut through most difficult grain.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the review.


----------



## 2bigfeet (Jan 24, 2011)

Yep. Got the #3 last year and couldn't be more pleased. Mine only has maybe a 1/4" turn more backlash than my Lie-Nielsen's. Not even a issue with me. They're so close its scary. Meant to get a #6 or a #7 during the sale. When I remembered, I missed it by a day. Guess I'll wait 'till it rolls around again.


----------



## chriswright (Nov 13, 2008)

I love the V3 planes. I've had the opportunity to use most of them and can't find any fault in them. I'm excited about the new No. 92 shoulder plane they are releasing this month. http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2021170/37661/WoodRiver-92-Medium-Shoulder-Plane.aspx


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

That shoulder plane looks fantastic. If I didn't already have one, I would be all over that.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

The WR shoulder plane does look nice, but for an additional $30, I think I'd again spring for the Canadian-made Veritas Medium Shoulder. In addition to being made in a first world facility, the Veritas product also comes with Lee Valley's fantastic support standing behind it.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

Yeah, I have the veritas medium shoulder plane now and it's fantastic. I like this trend of bringing back the old stylized plane designs, though.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Great review of this #6 WR plane! If I didn't already have two old #6s and a #7, I would be all over this. I do have a WR #4 and know these are higher quality than some admit to.


----------



## Willeh (Dec 30, 2011)

I 100% agree with you on this. My Woodriver #6 is actually my go-to plane, I use it for almost everything, and it performs consistently. I've had mine for a little over a year and it has been a joy to use.

Here's my review http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/2574

For your difficulty with the lateral adjuster, losen the main screw that holds the lever cap down a hair… you may find that solves your prob.


----------

